# Dana Linn Bailey



## NbleSavage (Oct 9, 2013)

She is too gawd dayum cute...and motivating as hell.

Here she is three days out from the 2013 Olympia (link)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDETqs7aMEA

And here being interviewed after her epic win. Love the "Marriage Counseling" line


----------



## Seeker (Oct 10, 2013)

I've always liked her. Met her once at an expo and got a couple of cool pics with her and my kids.   she looked solid! She has made some serious gains this year. Not surprised when you have George Farah working with you.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 10, 2013)

Love her!


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 10, 2013)

She busts it HARD in the gym. Check out "Ham Day"

(and I must admit to needing a little 'quiet time' after seeing her do glute bridges...  )

Much respect.


----------



## amore169 (Oct 10, 2013)

I saw a video of Dana training with Jose Raymond and she's very strong, very motivational!


----------



## bronco (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh damn... She is hot


----------



## DJ21 (Oct 10, 2013)

Damn...tight, very tight. I approve


----------



## goodfella (Oct 10, 2013)

She seems annoying, imo. Like one of those chicks that wants to always hang with the dudes...


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 11, 2013)

goodfella said:


> She seems annoying, imo. Like one of those chicks that wants to always hang with the dudes...



Hell yea, lol..so many "like" in her sentences

I got a big flame fest goin in a thread bout her at bb.com's Misc section after I asked about Anavar and she is she was all natty LOL

No tits, fake hair, round delts, manly looking...yea, all natty LOL

Good times

I just hate how she romanticizes bodybuilding (well like all bbers do lol) and how it's "like a lifestyle, ya know" 

[insert video with quotes about perserverance in front of breathless bbers lifting with opera/fight music] LOL


----------



## whitelml (Oct 11, 2013)

I want one.  But I cant help to think of the movie Kingpin when I see her hair.


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 11, 2013)

Yeah her training is great she puts in the work.... but she is over the top about being all "natty"
Not really supportive of those who fake something so obvious.

Wish we had a section here to discuss and blast those who pretend to be natty and whom are *OBVIOUSLY* not.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 11, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> Yeah her training is great she puts in the work.... but she is over the top about being all "natty"
> Not really supportive of those who fake something so obvious.
> 
> Wish we had a section here to discuss and blast those who pretend to be natty and whom are *OBVIOUSLY* not.



I think it's pretty obvious she's not natty as well. If she'd not claim otherwise, this of course bothers me not as she still works her ass off in  the gym and as we all know its not just the damned drugs that get the results.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 11, 2013)

Come on guys,  this is part of the game fellas! Like all well known bodybuilders she has to "play the role" she's a public figure in our sport, a champion, she's sponsored and getting paid! She has a huge fan base that follow her.  She has to say these things. This is the way it's been from the beginning we should understand and know by now that this is the unspoken rule. I tell you this, if any of us were in the shoes of most of these people in our sport we would be doing the same exact thing!  Get sponsored, get paid, promote the sport, live the dream.  I'm a nobody and yet I still pretend to be natty outside our little home here. I get asked all the time the same ole questions " what are you on?" What are you taking" NOTHING!!! I'm as natural as they come.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 11, 2013)

Seeker said:


> Come on guys,  this is part of the game fellas! Like all well known bodybuilders she has to "play the role" she's a public figure in our sport, a champion, she's sponsored and getting paid! She has a huge fan base that follow her.  She has to say these things. This is the way it's been from the beginning we should understand and know by now that this is the unspoken rule. I tell you this, if any of us were in the shoes of most of these people in our sport we would be doing the same exact thing!  Get sponsored, get paid, promote the sport, live the dream.  I'm a nobody and yet I still pretend to be natty outside our little home here. I get asked all the time the same ole questions " what are you on?" What are you taking" NOTHING!!! I'm as natural as they come.



Well said, Mate.


----------



## Jada (Oct 11, 2013)

Shes very cute


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 11, 2013)

I think shes adorable....

wait....id hit it.


----------



## goodfella (Oct 12, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> Hell yea, lol..so many "like" in her sentences
> 
> I got a big flame fest goin in a thread bout her at bb.com's Misc section after I asked about Anavar and she is she was all natty LOL
> 
> ...



Hahaha That's my same exact opinion. Not trying to say anything bad about her, just saying shes NERD maybe ha


----------



## italian1 (Oct 22, 2013)

Is that Rob Baileys wife??


----------



## AndroSport (Oct 22, 2013)

italian1 said:


> Is that Rob Baileys wife??



yes sir it is


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 22, 2013)

She's Austinite's mom


----------



## italian1 (Oct 22, 2013)

No shit.....The dudes "Hungry" song gets me pumped.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 22, 2013)

italian1 said:


> No shit.....The dudes "Hungry" song gets me pumped.



He's hungry for some DLB


----------



## losieloos (Oct 22, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgOIEGz7o_s&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## amore169 (Oct 26, 2013)

She just posted that she has a hernia, so she'll be out for at least a couple of months.


----------



## losieloos (Oct 26, 2013)

amore169 said:


> She just posted that she has a dick, so she'll be out for at least a couple of months.



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 3, 2013)

I cannot lie - I watched the section of her butt jiggling several times...you know...for science...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 4, 2013)

I wouldn't hit it and the guys music is some of the most talentless garbage I have ever heard


----------



## Hardpr (Nov 4, 2013)

if i wanted to get it on with a young boy i would have been a priest. she does nothing for this man at all


----------



## Assassin32 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hardpr said:


> if i wanted to get it on with a young boy i would have been a priest. she does nothing for this man at all



I agree dude, she looks like a small man.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 4, 2013)

Assassin32 said:


> I agree dude, she looks like a small man.



she needs fake boobs to still look feminie(sp)

i wouldnt touch her....yuck.


----------



## DF (Nov 4, 2013)

Sonofa! you guys wouldn't hit that?  Her vagina must be like a damn vice.  I'd give it a go!


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 4, 2013)

DF said:


> Sonofa! you guys wouldn't hit that?  Her vagina must be like a damn vice.  I'd give it a go!



^^ THIS ^^ Can you imagine her Kegels?


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 19, 2016)

such a amazing woman.
that's what hard work does.
beautiful all around.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 19, 2016)

I just found out that she lifts at a gym not to far away. 

Hehehehe


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 19, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> I just found out that she lifts at a gym not to far away.
> 
> Hehehehe



She sure does Tren................Road Trip??


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 19, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> ^^ THIS ^^ Can you imagine her Kegels?


Someone lights off a firecracker mid stroke, you might lose your dick.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 19, 2016)

^ that's good.... true though!


----------

